# GPS sur iPad



## Buyn (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,


Je compte bientôt m'acheter un iPad, mais j'hésite entre l'iPad Mini et l'iPad Retina. 

Ce n'est pas un problème d'argent, juste de qualité et d'utilisation.

J'ouvre  donc ce sujet, tout simplement pour une question concernant le GPS sur  iPad. Je voudrais savoir si dans l'iPad Retina ou Mini on peut utiliser le  GPS normalement sans connexion INTERNET (donc sans wi-fi, ni 3G) comme  dans un iPhone 4 ou un vrai GPS Tomtom.

Car  je compte acheter l'application Tomtom. Parce que je voyage souvent à  l'étranger et à l'étranger je ne peux pas utiliser de 3G de toute façon,  donc je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'acheter un iPad Retina ou Mini  et d'utiliser le GPS avec sans connexion internet.


PS : Je viens de voir qu'il y avait pas mal d'applications que l'on peut installer sur un iPad jailbreaké sans problème et gratuitement. Est-ce que si je le Jailbreak, je pourrais télécharger un GPS TomTom et l'utilisé sans problème?


Cordialement, Buyn


----------



## Siciliano (29 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Pour avoir le GPS, il faut déjà acheter les modèles d'iPad cellulaire qui sont les seuls modèles à avoir la puce GPS. Pas besoin d'abonnement 3G par la suite.
Ensuite, TomTom marche nickel sur l'iPad. Bon, j'ai pas encore eu besoin d'utiliser mon iPad Mini Cellular (vu que je l'ai acheté il y a 3 mois de cela), mais j'ai utilisé mon iPhone 4 avec TomTom à Amsterdam et ça marche super bien.

Concernant le jailbreak et les applis gratuites, c'est assez mal vu d'en parler ici. 
Mais je trouve que pour 75 (le prix auquel j'ai acheté moi le TomTom Europe), c'est pas si cher comparé à un GPS tout court. 
Je vois d'ici le discours : "Oui, mais plus le prix de l'iPad niania". C'est sur que si t'achètes l'iPad que pour le GPS, j'avoue que ça fait cher en effet.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2013)

Buyn a dit:


> PS : Je viens de voir qu'il y avait pas mal d'applications que l'on peut installer sur un iPad jailbreaké sans problème et gratuitement. Est-ce que si je le Jailbreak, je pourrais télécharger un GPS TomTom et l'utilisé sans problème?



Non, car ça s'appelle du piratage. Tout travaille méritant salaire, il est en effet mal vu d'évoquer cette question ici.


----------



## Buyn (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.

Je suis désolé d'avoir évoqué le sujet concernant le JailBreak, j'ignorais complètement. Je pense bien ne pas le jailbreaker de toute façon histoire de garder la garantie intacte. 

Je crois que jachèterai le GPS sur le store comme toute personne normale. 

Mais le problème, maintenant j'hésite encore, je ne sais pas si j'achète l'iPad retina ou bien j'attends s'il y a un nouvel iPad qui sort. Parce que je ne suis vraiment attiré par l'iPad mini. 



Cordialement, Buyn.


----------

